# What does it fit? HELP>...



## Honestherman (May 26, 2014)

Hi Guys. I picked up this Guard. I have a feeling that it fits a Motorized Bike. Emblem looks like Whizzer. Does anyone know? I appreciate any information anyone can give me
Thank You


----------



## rustjunkie (May 26, 2014)

Looks like a crank cover/chainguard for a trike to me


----------



## Andrew Gorman (May 27, 2014)

I think I've seen that graphic on Elgins.  It does look like a streamline tricycle part.  Or maybe some Elgin Twinbar sheet metal?


----------

